# Pieces that have blown you away recently?



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> aleazk said:
> 
> 
> > I listen to Debussy's Préludes since I was a teenager, but for some reason today I was blown away by this one in particular (interpretation by Michelangeli included):
> ...


Video unavailable. Thats why I think Youtube videos while great when up but they get taken down a lot. I am viewing this in 2020.


----------

